# Triple D's Frankenstein



## de.das.dude (Aug 9, 2017)

Hello all, i have been away from my usual antics on here for a few years now. Its affecting my emotional stability. So i am planing to jump back in.

The idea:-


1. Buy a cheap laptop with a 15.6" screen. Should be AMD APU based.
2. Take the laptop apart, and arrange all the components in such a way to facilitate :-
a. Upgrading the CPU to a desktop one.
b. adding a GPU via the PCI bus which probably has the wifi card on it.
c. make it easy to carry. i.e. it will fold in on itself to be compact, but i can "deploy" it somewhere to do a bit of gaming.

Dont need huge specs, as long as it runs 2015  games at med settings, will be fine.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Aug 9, 2017)

This sounds like an interesting project, I'm certainly going to follow this one


----------



## Toothless (Aug 9, 2017)

Yeee more goodies!


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 9, 2017)

I went through amazon, seems like i can get a decent PC together for less than what it would cost to buy a semi decent laptop. 
i dont need monitor since my parents have their TV, neither do i need battery power.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 9, 2017)

de.das.dude said:


> I went through amazon, seems like i can get a decent PC together for less than what it would cost to buy a semi decent laptop.
> i dont need monitor since my parents have their TV, neither do i need battery power.


Why not go with a used laptop at first?


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 9, 2017)

Laptops with AMD APUs that can be upgraded to desktop CPUs ? Is that even a thing ?


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 9, 2017)

Ill uhh.... yeah.

Subscribed for the hijinks.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 9, 2017)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Why not go with a used laptop at first?


thats... a good idea actually haha!


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 9, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> Laptops with AMD APUs that can be upgraded to desktop CPUs ? Is that even a thing ?


same socket so technically... yes. need to do a bit of digging.
just the issue of the onboard VRMs remain!


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 9, 2017)

Tried this once back in the day, upgrading a laptop to a desktop CPU. Be sure to look at the detailed specs on the laptop you choose, to find the max power that socket will allow. Just because they are physically identical doesn't mean they are electrically identical, and it definitely doesn't mean that the motherboard behind the socket has the chops to drive a desktop CPU. This could very easily end up in a big puff of smoke. So read before modding.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 9, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> Tried this once back in the day, upgrading a laptop to a desktop CPU. Be sure to look at the detailed specs on the laptop you choose, to find the max power that socket will allow. Just because they are physically identical doesn't mean they are electrically identical, and it definitely doesn't mean that the motherboard behind the socket has the chops to drive a desktop CPU. This could very easily end up in a big puff of smoke. So read before modding.


ya and please get that puff of smoke on video !


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 9, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> Tried this once back in the day, upgrading a laptop to a desktop CPU. Be sure to look at the detailed specs on the laptop you choose, to find the max power that socket will allow. Just because they are physically identical doesn't mean they are electrically identical, and it definitely doesn't mean that the motherboard behind the socket has the chops to drive a desktop CPU. This could very easily end up in a big puff of smoke. So read before modding.


since a new lappy will be expensive ( the used ones dont look great on the market here)

i am leaning more and more towards an APU setup.

CPU http://www.amazon.in/AMD-A8-7600-Qu...rue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_4&smid=AYAZOP86CGXY9
Mobo http://www.amazon.in/Asus-A68HM-K-D...ue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_5&smid=A3TW2FBCZ4AYW7


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 10, 2017)

have you looked on eBay there? or any other local reseller? Got used computer parts store anywhere close. Explore all options before going wasting money for new stuff.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 10, 2017)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> have you looked on eBay there? or any other local reseller? Got used computer parts store anywhere close. Explore all options before going wasting money for new stuff.


But I like the smell of new things


----------



## Frick (Aug 10, 2017)

In the s754 days there were laptops with that socket, and desktop CPUs. My brother had one, it overheated from day 1 essentially.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 10, 2017)

I think it was either FS1 or something of that sort that had desktop variants. I think it was the 3420m my laptop has.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 10, 2017)

de.das.dude said:


> But I like the smell of new things


that comes in a bottle sold at the dollar store.


----------

